# Spotify Problems...?



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Is anyone else experiencing problems with spotify keeping playlists downloaded? I have to redownload my playlist every night...starting to get a little ridiculous.

Are there any good alternatives to Spotify??


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

I don't know of anything else that gives you such easy access to pretty much any music you can think of. As to the playlist issues, it may be due to the Nexus having no actual SD storage, though that's a guess on my part.


----------

